# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  eScan trong TOP 7, theo báo cáo tháng 6/2012 của Virus Bulletin

## hoangdatst

Cứ hai tháng một lần, Virus Bulletin, một cơ quan kiểm định các phần mềm diệt virus trên thế giới, tổ chức kiểm định các chương trình diệt virus trên nền tảng hệ điều hành khác nhau. Theo báo cáo đưa ra vào tháng 6/2012, VB100 tổng kết trong 10 tháng từ tháng 8/2011 đến tháng 6/2012, có tổng cộng 75 chương trình diệt virus khác nhau trên toàn thế giới tham gia kiểm định. Báo cáo đưa ra danh sách mỗi phần mềm diệt virus có tham gia hay không và có vượt qua được các bài kiểm tra hay không. eScan là 1 trong 7 phần mềm trên thế giới tham gia đầy đủ các kỳ kiểm định và vượt qua tất cả các kiểm tra của VB100, các phần mềm đó là : Avira, Bitdefender, eScan, ESET, F-Prot, Norman, Virus Buster.

Xem báo cáo nguyên thủy của VB100 để biết rõ các phần mềm tham gia thế nào và kết quả ra sao tại chính website của Virus Bulletin : _http://www.virusbtn.com/vb100/archive/summary

_

----------

